# Core 2 Duo E8400 (3.00GHz) Vs. Core 2 Quad Q8400 (2.66GHz)



## TroyRussell32 (Jun 26, 2009)

Core 2 Duo E8400 (3.00GHz)
Core 2 Quad Q8400 (2.66GHz)


Hi, I was wondering which one of these two CPU's would be better - would one be better at something than the other, if so what.

Also, how much better would these be better than my Pentium 4 541 (3.2GHz)

Thanks in advance.

:Thinkingo


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

They will both be a million times better than a pentium 4.

the core 2 duo will be better for gaming and general stuff.

The core 2 quad will be good if your doing video editing.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

greenbrucelee said:


> they will both be a million times better than a pentium 4.
> 
> The core 2 duo will be better for gaming and general stuff.
> 
> The core 2 quad will be good if your doing video editing.






*ditto*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Agree with the above.
Please don't use large letters in your posts unless you are visually impaired.


----------



## peterdmar (Sep 24, 2009)

From my experience, a computer with a Core Microarchitecture processor such as the Intel Core 2 Duo or a Pentium dual core is many times faster than a Pentium 4 CPU as well as being much more energy-efficient. Take for instance, I had a computer using a Prescott core Pentium 4 at 3.4 GHz and comparing it to my new computer that has a Core 2 Duo E8500 at 3.16 GHz. Using Sandra benchmarking software, my new computer is approximately 2.8 times faster and uses no more than 65 W as compared to the Prescott chip using about 90 W. Here's another comparison, I have a Pentium dual core E5300 slightly overclocked to 2.8 GHz in another home-built computer and this one approach approximately 85% of my fastest computer in performance. This CPU only cost me about $78 including shipping. Under slightly overclocked condition, this CPU puts out very little heat. According to Sandra, the maximum power dissipation is only about 52 W. The stock heatsink and fan is also extremely skimpy being only about 15 millimeter thick and more than adequate to handle the heat load.

By the way, that other computer used to have the old Pentium 4 in it along with the socket 478 motherboard. In order to use the Pentium dual core, a motherboard swap was also necessary. For me, I chose the Asrock 775i65G rev 2 motherboard. I also did a bios update to version 3.22, to support the Core2 Duo 45 nm Wolfdale core. I chose this motherboard so in order to reuse my two sticks of 2 GB DDR1 PC 3200 as well as the AGP 8X Nvidia G Force 7600 GT video card. Because of the problems getting this motherboard to work, I would not recommend this anyone to go this route. It's probably best to just simply use a motherboard that supports the Core2 Duo without all this hassle. The problem with this motherboard is that it's very picky with power supplies and may not work with the newer high-end one.:sigh:


----------



## TroyRussell32 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Everyone


----------

